# Unusual products that have multiple uses...



## alurabella (May 8, 2006)

I have some questions about things, if anyone has had any experience with them. My face is midly oily in the T zone, and I get blackheads in the T zone. I break out all over my face. (Right now, breakouts are manily by my chin and jaw line.)

-Baking Soda as a gentle exfoliant for the face? (I tried this last night... it seemed to work pretty well...)

-Tea Tree Oil as a toner?

-Head and Shoulders (or any dandruff shampoo) as a FACE wash??? (I've heard great things about this... but want to know is anyone has any advice!!)


----------



## mspixieears (May 8, 2006)

The aspirin mask for the face! I haven't tried it, and it can be pretty harsh but it does some good things for some people.


----------



## sunsational (May 8, 2006)

what do you mix the baking soda with? oil or water?


----------



## alurabella (May 9, 2006)

You can mix with either one. If you have drier skin, it's best to mix with oil. I actually mixed it with Cetaphil cleanser so I washed and exfoliated all in one. You just mix it in your palm, and apply it GENTLY to your face. Don't scrub too hard. Then wash it off after about a minute.


----------



## XxTinker_BellxX (May 10, 2006)

Tea tree oilsmells so fuckin bad. ewwwww


----------



## midnightlouise (May 10, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mspixieears* 
_The aspirin mask for the face! I haven't tried it, and it can be pretty harsh but it does some good things for some people._

 
I like the aspirin mask on occasion 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 It's too harsh to use often, but once a week or every other week it's a great exfoliator, and seems to take alot of the redness out of any fading spots....


----------



## asteffey (May 10, 2006)

tea tree oil cleared my face up like overnight.


----------



## alurabella (May 10, 2006)

Where can I find tea tree oil??


----------



## asteffey (May 10, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *alurabella* 
_Where can I find tea tree oil??_

 
Try a health food store or a vitamin shop. i use TT oil for like everything, its an obsession. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  It can get pretty pricey, just a heads up. For example, I have a 1.69 oz bottle and it cost $22.99USD. Use it sparingly. In the morning and at night, I use it as a toner after washing my face. A cotton ball + two drops is plenty and it will really wake you up. 

If you aren't ready to check out the oil in its purest form, Kiehls makes a pretty rad tea tree oil toner. 

I also put a drop or two in my shampoo during the summer to cut down on oiliness and buildup. It is a really great tingly feeling too!


----------



## ostentatious (May 14, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *asteffey* 
_Try a health food store or a vitamin shop. i use TT oil for like everything, its an obsession. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  It can get pretty pricey, just a heads up. For example, I have a 1.69 oz bottle and it cost $22.99USD. Use it sparingly. In the morning and at night, I use it as a toner after washing my face. A cotton ball + two drops is plenty and it will really wake you up. 

If you aren't ready to check out the oil in its purest form, Kiehls makes a pretty rad tea tree oil toner. 

I also put a drop or two in my shampoo during the summer to cut down on oiliness and buildup. It is a really great tingly feeling too!_

 
I'd never have thought to use Tea Tree oil in my shampoo! Thanks for posting that! I'll be sure to try it some time.


----------



## laurenmo88 (May 14, 2006)

tea tree oil has great medicinal benefits! whenever i get a burn/cut/wound i put tea tree oil on it and the wound heals with no scar like magic...also tea tree oil is great for PETS! my dog often gets ear infections and she loooves when we put some oil on it to soothe the pain, she jumps in ur lap when u say "let me put medicine on ur ear!" 

also i've never heard of the asprin mask? could someone ellaborate on this?


----------



## Arella (May 15, 2006)

Tea Tree Oil in shampoo also helps get rid of lice. Which happens to be why I can't stand the stuff now.


----------



## mspixieears (May 15, 2006)

Laurenmo88 - I don't know how much is used, but you get some tablets, crush them up to a powder and mix with water to form a paste then rub on face. Could anyone else elaborate or confirm?


----------



## sunsational (May 17, 2006)

i tried the aspirin mask. 

i used 8 tablets, crushed them up and mixed with aloe vera and glycerin


----------



## hyperRealGurl (May 18, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *inheritedhornet* 
_i tried the aspirin mask. 

i used 8 tablets, crushed them up and mixed with aloe vera and glycerin_

 
  what did it do? and did it work? this strikes my intrest....


----------



## faifai (May 18, 2006)

The aspirin mask is basically crushed up uncoated aspirin mixed with a thick liquid/gel so it adheres to your face (5-6 aspirin mixed with Cetaphil, creamy face cleanser, aloe vera gel, etc. would do the trick).

www.makeupalley.com has tons of reviews for it. And I use it and it works great, it clarifies/exfoliates and makes your skin glow. But if you have dry or sensitive skin I wouldn't use it very frequently or leave it on very long, as it can be too harsh for some people (I have super oily skin so it works fine on me).


----------



## hyperRealGurl (May 18, 2006)

ohhhhh neat!


----------



## ilovexnerdsx (Jul 12, 2006)

for blemishes you can use a little bit of visine redness remover... it removes the redness from your face just as it would with your eyes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 this trick gets me through about every day!


----------



## sewpunk (Jul 12, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *alurabella* 
_My face is midly oily in the T zone, and I get blackheads in the T zone. I break out all over my face. (Right now, breakouts are manily by my chin and jaw line.)_

 
Before give my 2 cents - I wanted to know if your breakouts are full blown acne/pimples that come to a head and actually expell something, or are they minor flareup that are red, slightly raised and itchy that eventually go away without popping/expelling anything?

Does that question make sense?


----------



## alurabella (Jul 13, 2006)

Kind of a mix of both really... why?


----------



## sewpunk (Jul 14, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *alurabella* 
_Kind of a mix of both really... why?_

 
cause if they aren't developing into actual pimples, you may have sensitive skin or a mild form of rocasia.  (it's common if you have oily and sensitive skin)

If that is the case (oily and sensitive skin) I would not use harsh products on your face.  Try washing with foaming cleanser for the oil, a toner and a retinol lotion day and night...  I would also try a salicylic face scrub.  I like Biore Pore Uncloging Scrub for that.

The retinol cream may be harsh if your skin is sensitive, but you can gradually build up to wearing it every day. One day on, one day off till its comfortable.  (I like Neutrogena Anti-Wrinkle retinol lotion)  

If your skin was developing full blown acne, I would think you have more tollerant skin and could use harsher agressing acne treatments without the itchy skin.

I hope that helps.


----------



## alurabella (Jul 14, 2006)

I've always thought I had truly sensitive skin... there's A LOT I can't put on it. Thank you!!!


----------



## sewpunk (Jul 14, 2006)

Yeah!!  Let me know if you try this, and how it works for you.


----------



## Temptasia (Jul 14, 2006)

I LOVE ASPIRIN.

I use it as a mask, scrub, and spot treatment for pimples. It definitely works and so cheap!

I also use medicated gold bond on my face once in awhile for calming the skin down.


----------

